
Show HN: Scaling corporate anti-racism donations to the average household - jhthenerd
https://donations.exposed/
======
jhthenerd
The big donations that some corporations have made to combat racism have made
many people feel that their donations can't make an impact.

We've scaled these donations from corporate profits to household incomes,
putting into perspective how much of an impact companies have made. We also
made it easy to see how your contribution will stack up against these well-
known brands.

We've open sourced the project as well, check it out here:
[https://github.com/jamrants/donations](https://github.com/jamrants/donations)

------
penne12
This is really awesome! It can be really difficult to visualize and understand
large numbers - this is a perfect way of truly understanding what large sums
truly mean to corporations. Plus, it makes individual donations feel a lot
more meaningful.

